# laapata



## Gavril

Heipps,

Tietääkö joku verbin _laapata_?

Luin eilen mainitun "laappauspaikan puhdistus"; asiayhteys oli kuonan käsittelyä tehtaassa.

Tähän mennessä en ole löytänyt _laapata_-sanaa mistään sanakirjaa; ainoa johtolanka on ollut viesti keskustelupalstalta, jossa väitetään laappaamisen olevan "vatkaamista".

Kiitos


----------



## etrade

Kokeile etsiä hakusanalla "liipata", jos se tuo saman merkityksen?
Laapata voi olla jonkin teollisuudenalan termi, mutta ei kovin yleinen.

Lattialle tasoitteen levittäminen tai betoniseinälle laastin levittäminen lastalla on yleensä "liippaamista" eli "liipata".

Mielenkiinnolla odotellaan, mitä "laapata" tarkoittaa  .


----------



## hui

https://www.theseus.fi/bitstream/handle/10024/94797/Virpi_Juha-Matti.pdf
https://theseus.fi/bitstream/handle/10024/98818/Valusenkan aukeavuuden parantaminen.pdf


----------



## Gavril

OK, siis jälkimmäisen linkin mukaan _laappaus_ tarkoittaa "kuonan poistami[sta] sulan päältä". Kiitos Hui

Onko tämä kuitenkin "laappaamisen" yleisin merkitys vai päteekö se vain mikäali kyse on metalliteollisuudesta?

Vähän laajemman tutkimuksen jälkeen löysin sanan _laappa, _joka tarkoittaa (Nykysuomen sanakirjan mukaan) "eläimen käpälää". Ehkä siis _laapata_ tarkoittaa yleisimmin "laapalle" ominaista liikettä, johon voi kuulua kyseinen kuonaan liittyvä merkitys.


----------



## DrWatson

Gavril said:


> OK, siis jälkimmäisen linkin mukaan _laappaus_ tarkoittaa "kuonan poistami[sta] sulan päältä". Kiitos Hui
> 
> Onko tämä kuitenkin "laappaamisen" yleisin merkitys vai päteekö se vain mikäali kyse on metalliteollisuudesta?
> 
> Vähän laajemman tutkimuksen jälkeen löysin sanan _laappa, _joka tarkoittaa (Nykysuomen sanakirjan mukaan) "eläimen käpälää". Ehkä siis _laapata_ tarkoittaa yleisimmin "laapalle" ominaista liikettä, johon voi kuulua kyseinen kuonaan liittyvä merkitys.


En tiedä, käytetäänkö _laapata_-verbiä missään muussa merkityksessä; ennen viestiäsi en ollut koskaan kuullutkaan kyseistä sanaa. Nykysuomen sanakirjasta löytämäsi _laappa_-sana on ainakin Kielitoimiston sanakirjasta poistettu, eli ei sekään taida enää kovin tunnettu olla.


----------



## Gavril

Vielä päivitys: olen löytänyt sanalle _laappa_ määritelmän "kuonauskone", joten lappaaminen lienee sellaisella koneella tehtyä toimintaa.


----------

